# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > الإقتصاد والمالية العامة >  البحرين تستقطب مشاريع بـ 200 مليون دولار

## eqtsadcom

البحرين تستقطب مشاريع بـ 200 مليون دولار استقطب مجلس التنمية الاقتصادية البحريني استثمارات بلغت أكثر من 200 مليون دولار في قطاع التصنيع والخدمات اللوجيستية في النصف الأول من السنة. ومن المتوقع أن توفر هذه الاستثمارات ما يقارب 1000 وظيفة على مدى السنوات الثلاث المقبلة. كما ستدعم آلاف الوظائف غير المباشرة، ما يهدف له المجلس من خلال دوره الرئيس في استقطاب الاستثمارات وتشجيعها للمساهمة في تنمية الاقتصاد وخلق فرص عمل. ويتزامن هذا النمو مع الزيادة المضطردة والمهمة في أعداد الشركات العالمية الراغبة في بدء عملياتها في البحرين للاستفادة من كونها مركزاً سيمكنها من الاستفادة من الفرص التي تتيحها الاقتصادات الإقليمية وأسواق دول مجلس التعاون الخليجي. وتقوم شركة «موندليز» وهي إحدى أكبر الشركات العالمية في مجال الأغذية ببناء إحدى مقارها العالمية المخصصة للتصنيع والتوزيع في البحرين لمواكبة الطلب المتنامي في منطقة الشرق الأوسط وأفريقيا. وسينتج مصنع «موندليز» الأغذية ذات العلامات التجارية الشهيرة ومنها «أوريو» و «ريتز» و «tuc»، كما سيوجد 200 وظيفة في مرحلته الأولية، وهذا هو ثاني مشروع استثماري لشركة «مونديليز» في البحرين في أقل من 10 سنوات، إذ سبق أن أسست في 2008 مصنعاً لمنتجات «كرافت» و «تانغ» بسعة 60 ألف طن ليقوم بالتصدير إلى 47 دولة ومن ضمنها الولايات المتحدة. وكلا المشروعين الاستثماريين من قبل «موندليز» يقعان في منطقة البحرين العالمية للاستثمار التي تعتبر إحدى أكثر المناطق الصناعية الحديثة تطوراً في منطقة الخليج والشرق الأوسط. وتعتبر قطاعات التصنيع والمواصلات والخدمات اللوجيستية من أكبر القطاعات المساهمة في اقتصاد البحرين، بنسبة تبلغ 20.3 في المئة من الناتج المحلي الإجمالي لعام 2016، ويشهد القطاع نمواً مضطرداً.

----------

